# MWCD drawdown schedule



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Following lakes are scheduled for November 1st start
Charles Mill 3.0 ft
Leesville 8.0 ft
Piedmont 8.0 ft
Seneca 7.0 ft

Following are scheduled for November 15th start
Atwood 6.0 ft
Clendening 5.0 ft
Tappan 5.0 ft
Pleasant Hill 6.0 ft

All are scheduled to refill by March 15, 2020


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I always hate to hear this. I believe it should start in December. Most of the water temp around me is still 77 - 79 degrees . My favorite fishing time during fall is at 50 degrees. Looks like by then ya can't launch again.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Dragline said:


> I always hate to hear this. I believe it should start in December. Most of the water temp around me is still 77 - 79 degrees . My favorite fishing time during fall is at 50 degrees. Looks like by then ya can't launch again.


I don't like the Nov 1st start either for the same reason, water temp. Like you I look forward to the 55 down to the 40 mark for the saugeye. Would like to see MWCD re-do a ramp at each lake so we can launch at the low levels. I'm to old and unstable to walk the rocks but can still boat fish....Oh well, such is life....


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with you both.


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I asked an official with MWCD a while back if there was anyway at least 1 launch at these lakes could be extended to permit boat launching after drawdown. The answer was (N0) we're not going to patrol the lakes nor make a rescue in cold water weather. It's a safety thing....
Were done until spring.. I answered back - funny that my boat and fishing license is for all year.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wanted to jump back on this thread to say thanks to all the fishermen that gave a thumbs up. I believe, like me guys feel fall and early winter fishing is great and being able to have access with your boat on lakes means so many fun days out to be had. But sadly not to early draw down. Not trying to be a jerk....


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Muskingum watershed does have beautiful lakes for most part. But they do collect a LOT of money.
Not being able to get into the some of the ramps in the winter/early spring is pretty crappy. All that would need done at main ramp at Tappan is flip some of the rocks out with a backhoe that have blown up into a pile in front of ramp from the 300hp boats. But no !
Just mainly cater to to the June 1st to October 1st crowd.


----------



## jacer6725 (Jul 9, 2013)

Couldn't agree more with you guys, just when they start biting you cannot put your boat in anymore.

State or MCWD doesn't care about fishermen or the safety of them. I live 10 miles from Seneca and pay additional property taxes for nothing. The lake patrol only patrols on nice weather days to protect the idiots on jet ski's and pleasure boats who act like idiots most of the time. If your in trouble on the lake, pretty sure by the time the lake patrol or sheriff gets there to help you would either be dead or problem would already be solved.


----------

